# Sinister, Right?



## Sasquatch! (Jul 31, 2011)

Do you fap with your left hand or your right hand?


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Jul 31, 2011)

Why would one fap if you maybe have a woman to do that for you? =P


----------



## xxeell (Jul 31, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Why would one fap if you maybe have a woman to do that for you? =P



That's a good point haha


----------



## FishCharming (Jul 31, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Why would one fap if you maybe have a woman to do that for you? =P



so beautiful yet so naive... 

not all of us are blessed with gorgeous FFAs to take care of the handy work around the house, ifyaknowwhati'msayin'! 

even if you do have someone around to lend a hand the good old Old Fashioned seems to be sorely overlooked in the sexual day-to-day. 

but as for me i use the right hand, with a little auxilary support from the left. sometimes i switch it up (i call it the stranger ) but it's not often.


----------



## MrBob (Jul 31, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Why would one fap if you maybe have a woman to do that for you? =P



Even if a man has a woman to do it for him there are still times when he gets the urge to take care of things personally. Plus we really don't want women to know how often we're doing it.


----------



## Broadside (Jul 31, 2011)

Ok, I put "It takes Two" but not why you might think.

See, when I'm sitting down, I use my left hand. When I'm laying down I use my right.

And if I'm using a fleshlight, well... I mean that's just all over the place so... who knows.

Yeah, I know, I'm a slut. :blush:


----------



## LeoGibson (Jul 31, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Why would one fap if you maybe have a woman to do that for you? =P



Because sometimes a man's just got to do what a man's got to do.


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 1, 2011)

Broadside said:


> Ok, I put "It takes Two" but not why you might think.
> 
> See, when I'm sitting down, I use my left hand. When I'm laying down I use my right.



This is me, but flip flop the hands. Sitting - Right, Laying - Left.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 1, 2011)

Southpaw all the way.


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 1, 2011)

It's all in the wrist any way bebbeh xD


But...yeah, sometimes you gotta wrestle the 'python' yerself...


----------



## Rathkhan (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm a total Righty!! Every time I stroke, regardless of orientation.


----------



## J34 (Aug 1, 2011)

Those who don't fap...use a robot 

I am lefty so I guess we can assume where my tendencies gravitate towards


----------



## Zowie (Aug 1, 2011)

Left, right, robots, feet, various phallic vegetables, other people, shower, furniture, a stiff breeze... I'm the MacGuyver of diddling. Give me a chewing gum and a rubber band ANY day.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 1, 2011)

Zowie said:


> Left, right, robots, feet, various phallic vegetables, other people, shower, furniture, a stiff breeze... I'm the MacGuyver of diddling. Give me a chewing gum and a rubber band ANY day.


Robots? Are we talking a toy megatron or Twiki from Buck Rogers?


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 1, 2011)

I have to alternate. But more so with the left. Sometimes I simply skip the hands && just start dry humping random stuff or even punching the manbeef til I pop like an over filled Ziplock. Yummy days


----------



## theronin23 (Aug 2, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> punching the manbeef til I pop like an over filled Ziplock.



.....what the _fuck_ are you _talking_ about?

y'know...on second thought...I don't even wanna know.


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 2, 2011)

theronin23 said:


> .....what the _fuck_ are you _talking_ about?
> 
> y'know...on second thought...I don't even wanna know.



Well see here Ronin fellow. There is a small group of people that take "beating it" literally. The act of "abusing" the special member actually brings forth orgasm. So what that whole thing there is saying is that I like to beat my beef (obvious) til it pops like an over filled Ziplock (if you over fill a Ziplock it has the potential of busting. Popping or busting are used to describe one that has ejaculated) Now I can't say that I am going Mike Tyson on my wang but I do like to bend it or hit it because its more sensation then the average jerk. So if you would have just looked into the obvious pervo joke there it would have been clear to you buddy. But I'm sure you got that already but just wanted to poke at me a lil. So onward Ronin, poke away. I still love you


----------



## SanDiega (Aug 2, 2011)

Being a lady it is most convenient (and more enjoyable) to season the taco with both hands.


----------



## Lil BigginZ (Aug 2, 2011)

SanDiega said:


> Being a lady it is most convenient (and more enjoyable) to season the taco with both hands.



 i laughed so loud, now my nephews think i'm weird.


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 3, 2011)

Is it weird that I write with my left hand and fap with my right?


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Aug 3, 2011)

SanDiega said:


> Being a lady it is most convenient (and more enjoyable) to season the taco with both hands.



What exactly are you seasoning it with? Avocado slices? Chili powder?


----------



## GlassDaemon (Aug 3, 2011)

SanDiega said:


> Being a lady it is most convenient (and more enjoyable) to season the taco with both hands.



Oh, I almost fell out of my chair laughing.

This question has me thinking about my boyfriend, he's ambidextrous, he writes with his left but does most everything else with his right... so he's probably right... I really wanna ask him now...


----------



## GentleSavage (Aug 3, 2011)

It depends on my position... and if anything is being used to help me out. But I usually go with Leftie "it's Peanut Butter Jelly Time" Jackson when the time comes.

And it took me a bit to get the title of this post, but then I LOL'd.

Awkward...


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 3, 2011)

ManBeef said:


> Well see here Ronin fellow. There is a small group of people that take "beating it" literally. The act of "abusing" the special member actually brings forth orgasm. So what that whole thing there is saying is that I like to beat my beef (obvious) til it pops like an over filled Ziplock (if you over fill a Ziplock it has the potential of busting. Popping or busting are used to describe one that has ejaculated) Now I can't say that I am going Mike Tyson on my wang but I do like to bend it or hit it because its more sensation then the average jerk. So if you would have just looked into the obvious pervo joke there it would have been clear to you buddy. But I'm sure you got that already but just wanted to poke at me a lil. So onward Ronin, poke away. I still love you



But do you beat it like it owes you money?


----------



## SlightlyMorbid (Aug 4, 2011)

LeoGibson said:


> But do you beat it like it owes you money?



Why would a penis owe you money?


----------



## Zowie (Aug 4, 2011)

SlightlyMorbid said:


> Why would a penis owe you money?



You lend it money so it can afford girls, and then it doesn't pay you back.


----------



## ManBeef (Aug 5, 2011)

Zowie said:


> You lend it money so it can afford girls, and then it doesn't pay you back.



LMFAO DUH!!!


(I just imagined having to bitch slap my junk for not having my cash on time && the look on its face)


----------



## BLK360 (Aug 16, 2011)

I feel wrong even posting here, but meh, fuck it, bored.

Right hand.
Reverse Grip.
Because I can.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 16, 2011)

BLK360 said:


> I feel wrong even posting here, but meh, fuck it, bored.
> 
> Right hand.
> Reverse Grip.
> Because I can.



You deviant!


----------



## Geodetic_Effect (Aug 16, 2011)

alternate. lately more lefty and with lefty its reverse grip


----------

